# Mobile car detailing



## chasintail2010

My name is Kyle and I am very experienced at detailing vehicles bikes etc I wash wax and detail is 25.00 if you are in the military or a vet 15.00.. If anybody has any questions you may call or text me at 850-549-7507:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey Kyle I was just thinking we needed to wax our vehicles and clean then up . We are in Milton do we have to take them to you or will you come to us? Got three that need it lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Just realized u wrote mobile


----------



## Ocean Master

Kyle,

I have everything at my house to detail cars, boats, etc. Porter Cable, Dewalt, and many pads and glazes, wax, polish. Do you come to Gulf Breeze? Is it only $25.00 per vehicle? I have 5 and 1 boat. The boat would be more b/c of the size. 

I would be happy to try your service sometime next week.


----------



## chasintail2010

Ox, yes I come to you and for the boat it'll be 10.00 more. And yes it is only 25 dollars per vehicle if you all could call me we could set up a time and date


----------



## oxbeast1210

Got 3 cars and a boat that need your help lol I'm millitary pm me the price and we will work something out


----------



## joebuck

Kyle, PM sent.

Hope to hear back from you.


----------



## Mac the Knife

Put me on the list ....PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## chasintail2010

Well Wednesday and Friday are open make an appt


----------



## joebuck

Bump for Kyle. 

He is at my house right now working on our cars. Here is a young man trying to make a few bucks before he goes to Paris Island (boot camp) next spring. Very nice young man and does a heck of a job on cleaning up vehicles. I can appreciate and respect a young man in today's society that does not mind workng for his money and does not expect someone to give him something for nothing. I hope that he gets all the business he wants!!!!!!

Kyle, thank you in advance for your future service to our great nation. It was my pleasure meeting you.


----------



## chasintail2010

thanks joe it was a pleasure to meet you and your family thank you for your business


----------



## oxbeast1210

Kyle is doing a great job on my old cars!!! 

Pics coming soon


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great meeting you Kyle and great job with both of our cars 

Keep in mind the white m3 is a 98 and the blue breeze is a 99 Kyle made them look like new inside and out!!
cant wait to see what my boat and tow vehicle will look like!

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## FLbeachbum

Kyle, Call me at the office tomorrow. Definately want mine done and may be able to round up some others. 

David
477-5054 x1


----------



## Bamagirl325

Kyle came out last night and detailed my truck for me Awsome job Kyle. Thank You!


----------



## chasintail2010

im open for the rest of today if you need a vehicle done call me and ill get it done today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Kyle when did u wanna know out the boat and explorer? 
Thanks


----------



## chasintail2010

i can do tuesday of next week ox just call me and tell me what time and ill be there!!!!!!!!!! i wont get lost this time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sounds good ill text or give u a call wife says we need to go fishing with u n ur girl we can talk bout that when ur here.


----------



## chasintail2010

sounds great to me man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLbeachbum

Don't forget me Monday. 4-5 cars at the office.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice lol u might need to find some help Kyle lol


----------



## chasintail2010

I won't mr David 10:30 am and nah oxx lol I can handle it I need more business!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasintail2010

Need more business give me call thank you to all


----------



## Captain DP

*cars*

Kyle did a great job on my cars today! Thanks again Kyle, I will be in touch about the boat this week.


----------



## chasintail2010

Thanks dusty it was my pleasure


----------



## chasintail2010

Anybody want their car or boat done?


----------



## deeptracks

Kyle did an exceptional job on my truck Saturday morning....Very nice hard working young man. You don't charge enough though..!!!


----------



## chasintail2010

where is everybody at??????? somebody has something they want done im sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Still coming today right?


----------



## chasintail2010

im open this weekend give me a call!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasintail2010

if you call me today PFF members get 25% off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

So thats about 18 for a wash, wax, and full detail job? What brand wax do you use?


----------



## ul412al

Do you wash roll-off trucks? No waxing needed but some pressure washing for sure.


----------



## chasintail2010

20.00 and I can do that giver a call 850-549-7507


----------



## chasintail2010

Give me a call****


----------



## chasintail2010

Thanks for stealing the thread I would appreciate it if you started your own thanks


----------



## FLbeachbum

Creole that was out of line. Nothing wrong with promoting yourself or someone else but start your own thread. NO CLASS!!!


----------



## chasintail2010

hey david sorry about thursday will be in touch this week about your headlights had to redo my schedule due to the weather last week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONER

Kyle thanks for the fine job on my boat and truck today you cant beat this guys prices and work!!!! Thanks we will have you back again!!! Chad


----------



## chasintail2010

Thank you Chad it was alot of fun I hope to see you guys soon it was mice tower your family thank you for your business...


----------



## TONER

SEE YOU @ 10:00 FRIDAY KYLE THANKS:thumbup:


----------



## TONER

Thanks for another great job Kyle :thumbup:
Give this guy some work he does a great job and you can't beat his prices!!!


----------



## FishinFreak

Kyle, are you still doing detailing work? I sent a PM but didn't get a reply. Let me know, as I have a couple of vehicles that need wash, wax, etc.


----------



## Badbagger

Damn wish I were closer. 2 cars and a boat!


----------



## realstreet

Pm sent.....


----------



## chasintail2010

hey guys yes i am still doing the detailing business sorry i havent been on in a while ive had alot goin on.....


----------



## zulubravo34

Can u drive out to perdido?


----------



## chasintail2010

Yes I can just give me a call or give me your number ill drive out there.


----------



## chasintail2010

Come on where are all the dirty cars and boats haha


----------



## chasintail2010

Hey chad how does the boat look?? She was a bear to do haha


----------



## wackydaddy

Kyle I live in Navarre within visual distance of the Wal-Mart, I've got 3 cars and a boat. Out of curiosity do you restore headlights as well? Doesn't hurt to ask and its extra cash.


----------



## chasintail2010

Yes I do headlights


----------



## chasintail2010

I cam do any job you give me haha


----------



## wackydaddy

Today is dreary and chance of rain, maybe we can schedule one day next weekend for all of the above...I'm military but I'll pay for excellent work.


----------



## chasintail2010

Sounds good. All of my reviews on here have been nothing but goood.


----------



## wackydaddy

Sorry I wasn't referencing your capability, I know you are good so I was saying I didn't mind paying more than than the military prices you mentioned. PM Sent


----------

